# Hi Everyone.



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone. I've posted here a couple of times. So I am hoping you can help me out with some ideas.

Was hoping to be feeling really good right now.

Anyway I'll add some back ground history. Graves Disease, thyroid removed July 2007 and now have titrated up to 225mcg per day. Have been on this dosage for about a year now and its just gone past my three year anniversary! Time has flown so quickly.

You'd have thought I would be back to 'my' normal now eh!!

Well, I started feeling pretty good. Then an array of problems started. I have GERD and am now on reflux tablets for that and for a while I was anemic, which funnily the tablets raise my feritten and then as soon as I am off them, bobs your uncle my FE level goes down?? I mean, the chances are, that is how it works in patients with autoimmune diseases right??

I am getting increasingly tired
My anxiety has been particually bad because of stress at work just this week
My legs hurt especially my thighs
My feet hurt??? of all things, this always bugs me!! 
My whole body feels achey and sore.
My eyes hurt and constantly feel like that are straining
I have frequent headaches
I have nasty foggy brain in the mornings

I know you guys are going to ask about my thyroid levels, but seriously, if anything I feel Hypo. I don't have the sudden energy bursts like I did with Hyper.

I really do not feel well. I go like this and then I start feeling better. This is a pattern that has continued for a very long time.

This is not normal for me and I know that. I'm struggling like heck and I am needing answers.

I am so worried there is another autoimmune condition linked here and would like any ideas anyone has gone for me.

I am loosing the plot here a little. I'm feeling like a 85 year old and no longer like a 24 year old. I need my strenght back.

Huggles


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Hi Everyone. I've posted here a couple of times. So I am hoping you can help me out with some ideas.
> 
> Was hoping to be feeling really good right now.
> 
> ...


There you are; my fave person in the whole wide world!! I will let others reply as we chat all the time.

Love ya',


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow!! I sure am sorry that you are having problems this far out!! No, it doesn't sound hyper, it sounds hypo! Have you had labs? What were they? What does your MD say?


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats what I was hoping for!! Lots of great advice bumbling around.

Good to see you olde chum.

Nightie Night.

Huggles

I'll try and be around a little more, seems I'm gonna be staying in more often for a while now, either that or in bed!

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry

I wrote all my results down and now I cannot think where I wrote them on my computer. Brain fog is just taking over. I hate it!!!

tsh 0.74 and FT4 11.4 (7-21). These were in May and I was feeling good. My FT4 never goes above 13, but here I actually felt pretty good. I'm not an overly active person. I work full time as a travel agent.

I would appreciate any ideas. It just feels like its all too much right now.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, I am not sure what meds you are taking, but I have read that antacids can interact with synthroid/levothyroxine, and should be spaced at least 4 hours away from each other. I am wondering if the GERD medicine acts the same??? Either way, I would make sure to take it 4 hours away from your thyroid replacement med.


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Lavender.

I am aware of the effects of absorbtion because of the GERD tablets and take them six hours away from my thyroxine. I did although have an absorbtion prooblem with Birth Control Tablets and went hypo as I was taking them in the morning also, but that was about 2 years ago now and we got that sorted.

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Boy, I'm mad today. I left work early, as they owed me some time back and I just couldn't do anything. Mistakes left right and center. Haven't felt this bad since the start. Urrhh.

Moaning


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, tomorrow is the day.

Off I go to the doctors.

Will update you when I get back.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Luck! I see my surgeon for follow up tomorrow as well. I will be putting on my big girl pants so that I can be brave and ask him some tough questions.


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww, I'll keep you in my thoughts and say a little prayer for you.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a note to self. Update you all later. On the run.

Vit B12, ESR, FBC,FE, Serum Folate

FT4, LFT's, TSH, Electrolytes


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Just a note to self. Update you all later. On the run.
> 
> Vit B12, ESR, FBC,FE, Serum Folate
> 
> FT4, LFT's, TSH, Electrolytes


Hey, have asked to be tested for Pernicious Anemia and Feritten again.

Will update when I get results.


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Well results came back normal. Quite how when i feel like this, I have no idea.

Getting the paper results tomorrow.

Will share when I get them.

Huggles


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Well results came back normal. Quite how when i feel like this, I have no idea.
> 
> Getting the paper results tomorrow.
> 
> ...


As you know, I am very anxious to see your labs and the results/ranges.

hugs1


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll get them tomorrow and will add them here then.

Huggles :tongue0015:


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

What do you all think of these.

FT4 14.5 (7.5- 21.0) 
TSH .48 (0.34-5.50) Good

Haemoglobin estimate 13.6 (11.5-15.5)
Platelet count 270 (140-400)
Red Blood Cell Count 4.75 (3.8-5.
Packed Cell Volume .40 (.37-.47)
Mean Corpuscular Volume 85 (83-101)
Mean Corpusc Haemoglobin 28.5 ( 27.0 -32.0)
Red Blood Cell Distribution Width 11.4 (11.6-14.

Total White Blood Cell Count 5.6 (4.0-11.0)
Neutrophil Count 3.1 (1.3-7.5)
Lymphocyte Count 1.9 (1.0-3.5)
Monocyte Count 0.4 (0.2-0.
Eosinophil Count 0.0 (<0.4)
Basophil 0.1 (<0.1)

Erythrocyte sedimentation rate 9 (1-20)
Serum Ferritin 13 (11-307)
Serum Vit B12 207 (140-682)
Serum Folate 4.1 (3.4-20.0)

Serum Sodium 140 (135-145)
Serum Potassium 4.4 (3.5-5.3)
Serum Bicarbonate 30
Serum Creatinine 49 (60-120)----Low
Serum Urea Level 3.7 (2.5-6.5)
GFR calculated abbreviated MDRD 135 (>90)

Liver Function:
Serum total protein 76 (60-80)
Serum Albumin 46 (35-50)
Serum Globulin 30 (25-35)
Serum Total Bilirubin Level 10 (<21.0)
Serum Alkaline Phosphatase 40 (25-120)
AST Serum Level 17 (5-40)


----------

